# help identify



## newman1992 (Jan 7, 2018)

help identify
model year, what kind of camera, give any information


----------



## IanG (Jan 7, 2018)

Looks like some sort of projector.

Ian


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 7, 2018)

And a quite old one.


----------



## newman1992 (Jan 8, 2018)

no, I think this is a photo camera
there were plates for imprinting images, 
and flash but they were unfortunately lost


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 8, 2018)

Could be a one off camera for industrial or military use.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 8, 2018)

Any writing of any sort?


----------



## newman1992 (Jan 8, 2018)

Mitica100 said:


> Any writing of any sort?


there is nothing, all reviewed nothing found
does not write the company's creator
there are no numbers on the lens at all
he is found in Ukraine
no information from where he came from
the photo is not visible but it is made of wood and unusual design and his unusual smell is difficult to explain there is a sleeve on the photo seen
Thank you all for helping us interesting any info !


----------

